# Some rides, recently: Evolution.



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Before work, after work, weekends.





Stormy days, cloudy days, bluebird.





Mountains, desert, fringes between.





With old friends, new friends, solo.





With a focus on speed only when lightning is close. Which, since Scott is a few counties away, has been almost not at all.





Camping under stars, in high winds, and in rain. Savoring all.





Old trails when needed, new trails when possible. Exploring keeps us interested, engaged, young.





Jeny has strung together some impressive epics this summer. I've been content to ride a little, gain a high point, then be still and take in what there is to see and learn _right there_.





Not surprisingly, reflecting on a summer worth of riding tells me that the ones I enjoy most are the intimate ones - where there were a few others to share them with, but not so many that you don't get to converse with and learn something from each.





Here's to the constant evolution that is living a full value life, in whatever way makes the most sense to _you_.



Thanks for checkin' in.​


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

The other day my wife asked me if I wished that we'd moved to Grand Junction instead of Carson City... 

Nice pics Mike, agree totally, gotta' keep exploring, variety and change keep it interesting.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice. We enjoyed 11 days split between family in front range and Summit County and then a trip with the kids to see the Grand Valley or west desert difference. Of course the riding at home is not in the league of some of the rides we did but we we also appreciated having a driveway 2 mi from single track trailhead.

I didn't say much earlier because of Mike's post on the popularity of the sport. The promote it and then criticize the popularity didn't add up right. 

I'd have enjoyed more riding in the area but for a family trip I think everyone learned more about the area with the hiking, grocery shopping, checking out the agriculture, checking out the energy stuff, and time where there aren't really bike trails (CO National Monument).


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Awesome post as always. 

Mike, I might have asked you this, but have you ever explored The Maze?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Le Duke said:


> Awesome post as always.
> 
> Mike, I might have asked you this, but have you ever explored The Maze?


Only scratched the surface: https://mikesee.exposure.co/fat-n-happy

It's a hard place to get to if time limited, it's super crowded in times of year when it makes sense to be there, and the NPS has a very closed minded view (shocker!) about accessing it the way we did. They want you to drive an extra 100+ miles, most of it on washboarded gravel, instead of lazily floating across the river from the east.


----------

